# New 2007 Rsds, New To This Forum



## rdjones322 (May 14, 2008)

We finally got an Outback. We've been looking at them for a couple of years. We live in Texas and are planning a trip to Mt. Rushmore and Yellowstone this summer. Can hardly wait. Any advice would be appreciated. Also what mods do you suggest fot the 27RSDS?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi jones322









Welcome to Outbackers! 

Here's a link to a thread with a list of Outbackers that are headed for Yellowstone this summer Clicky Here

There are so many great mods out there, you just have a pick a few and get started. Warning, they are addicting!
Start with an electric tongue jack, a memory foam topper for the both mattresses, a pull down shade for the rear slide, the flip down drawer mod, the lcd tv mod...Oh! The possibilities are endless!

Have fun and Happy Camping,


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Hi jones322 and Welcome to Outbackers

We are a 3 person family and are very happy with the 27RSDS and it's floor plan. The only issue we've had thus far was a small leak on one passthru door which was found after a heavy rain storm and was due to an oversize gap where the gasket comes together but has since been fixed. We like this TT and floor plan so well, that we have boasted it would be ok







if we never got rid of it.

As for mods the possibility's are many and will be contingent upon what makes you happy.







and so far ours have been
Installed Max Air covers over roof vents, Installed electric tong jack, Replaced shower curtain with pleated door
Installed Lcd Tv/Dvd combo wtih swingarm to cabinet over kitchen sink, Replaced the tent style stabilizer jacks with Bal scissor type
Replaced floor vents to ones which can be closed, Equipped both beds with memory foam toppers, Equipped both beds with Travasac bedding
Replaced bathroom door knob with a locking type, Installed 4" tubes in front pass thru to store rear support bars
Removed table from passthru and in it's place designed and built a sliding tray to store various cranks, handles, camp ax etc..
Installed a section of 3x4 downspout in pass thru to store wd bars when not being used , Replaced all interior bulbs to lower wattage type
Replaced blinds in front BR with quick shade, Installed light filtering covers over roof vents and door windows (hand made by the DW)

Ok !! Now that you have some ideas let the mods begin









Ed


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

First let me congratulate you on the new Outback. Next let me say welcome to Outbackers.


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers!!!!
*Where abouts in Texas are you?* We are having an Outback rally over the 4th of July weekend in the Dallas Fort Worth area. (see rally thread on main page of web sitefor info)

If you are interested in Outback Mods thats a great way to get some ideas.... See 'em in person!
We have 11 Outbackers so far for this Rally. Its always a good time and great friends can be made...

Happy Camping
Bryan


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















All mods are good mods. Click on the link in my sig file so see some the mods on my Outback.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

First, I must say you have made a wise choice in floor plans. The 27 RSDS is, without a doubt, the best floor plan ever. Don't listen to those 25RSS'ers or 28'er either.







The first order of business is to have fun. Get out there and play. The mods will come with necessity. Congrats and enjoy.
Brian


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats and Welcome!!!









There's a Yellowstone topic floating around since about 1/2 the members have planned trips there this summer.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

We also own a 27RSDS and haven't had any issues except one of our battery cells went dry and croaked it but it was replaced .... for free.

I prolly should let the DH fill in the mod list that he has done but, hey let me brag on him a little (I've really like the things that he's done). In addtion to what Jones has listed:

* Drawer in place of fold-out next to kit sink
* Door opening (that matches the others) under bench dinette seat
* Door opening under queen front bed 
* Switched bathroom door to open against the tub - instead on top of the toilet. (also added locking door knob)
* Hooks in various places - simple but worth mentioning. The exact ones that match are sold at Home Depot and Target
* Shelves in front wardrobe storage beside bed 
* To Do list includes possibly adding lights for front wardrobe storage and reading lights over front bed and outdoor speakers

The stabilizers have been great along with the swing arm flat screen. Not to mention the fancy computer Outback brain that shows inside and out temps, amps usage (and nasty alarm to go with it), gray and black tank indicators.

Whew! Not sure I captured them all. Home away from home.

C-


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

campingnut18 said:


> We also own a 27RSDS and haven't had any issues except one of our battery cells went dry and croaked it but it was replaced .... for free.
> 
> I prolly should let the DH fill in the mod list that he has done but, hey let me brag on him a little (I've really like the things that he's done). In addtion to what Jones has listed:
> 
> ...


my favoritest mod has been the bathroom door flip, I comment every time we go how much I love it. We have done the bed lift, connection under sink for toilet wand, tv mount in living area. I am addicted to my laptop and on last trip made my own computer station. Ok, it was just a wooden tv tray place under the tv shelf in bedroom and it JUST fit and smaller than usual folding chair to sit at lap top. Works great for me and I am not taking up the table









We changed all the cabinet knobs to user friendly ( hear arthritis) ones. I want the flip drawer converted to regular drawer as my next mod. We have the power cord adaptor enroute from camping world so no more pulling the cold stiff power cord from it's hiding place and vice versa.


----------

